# Removing a file from the poudriere repository



## Gerard (Nov 24, 2019)

I am using poudriere on a FreeBSD 11.3 system. I want to remove a single file from the repository. Is this possible? I know I can use pkg to delete the file from the system, but I also want to remove it from the repository.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2019)

Just rm(1) the file. If it's an old package you can also clean up using poudriere-pkgclean(8).


----------

